# !MFS - Razor rock or a sharp man-made object just under surface after Velvet



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

Just a heads up. At around 4 ft there is something under the surface about a 1/4 mile below Velvet on *river Left*. It sliced both of one of our cat boaters tubes in one go. Had to full derig and reload everything on to other boats. 

I would recommend staying in the middle of the current or eddying on the right after Velvet. I will from now on. 

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0rL8makCUCZ0M9wgaXRP4p95A


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

jamesg said:


> Just a heads up. At around 4 ft there is something under the surface about a 1/4 mile below Velvet on *river Left*. It sliced both of one of our cat boaters tubes in one go. Had to full derig and reload everything on to other boats.
> 
> I would recommend staying in the middle of the current or eddying on the right after Velvet. I will from now on.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0rL8makCUCZ0M9wgaXRP4p95A



Would you repost here so I don't have to load yet ANOTHER program?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

We had a Maravia on our recent trip that ended up with a 3 foot slice perpendicular across the floor from that area as well. Pretty clean slice. Almost got one of the front tubes as well. Maravia's are super tough and it just filleted that baby right open. No pics.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I launched the 12th and got off the on the 18th. Our group must have missed whatever that object was.


During the phone call check-in with the ranger a few weeks ago he told me that a sweep boat lost an arm not too far below Velvet and was tied up on river left. I wonder if that could be it?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting. I wonder if it's a new rock that has tumbled down and broke into the river due to the earthquake. My guess is whatever it is will rear it head in the coming weeks for all to see.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Riverwild said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it's a new rock that has tumbled down and broke into the river due to the earthquake. My guess is whatever it is will rear it head in the coming weeks for all to see.


Pretty open alpine and broken sagebrush with nothing much for exposed rock at all in the terrain above there. Some small stuff but I don't think that would yield the velocity necessary to put a rock in the river.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

A 1/4 mile below Velvet is what the OP said. There is that open steep rock hill on river left upstream and across from Boy Scout. That is what I was thinking of.


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

Riverwild said:


> A 1/4 mile below Velvet is what the OP said. There is that open steep rock hill on river left upstream and across from Boy Scout. That is what I was thinking of.


This is exactly where it happened. We were derigging and climbing all over those broken rocks.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Riverwild said:


> A 1/4 mile below Velvet is what the OP said. There is that open steep rock hill on river left upstream and across from Boy Scout. That is what I was thinking of.


Yeah maybe, but as am experienced trundler, rocks don't go downhill very well unless quite steep. If it was a sharp rock to begin with, I don't think it would roll very well. If round, I don't think it would have the velocity to fracture and leave sharp shards. I am guessing broken sweep arm. 

I have never seen a rock sharp enough to do this kind of damage. I know the one on the main popped a few boats, but this was a slice. Really clean. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poLBGJLLeDg


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

carvedog said:


> We had a Maravia on our recent trip that ended up with a 3 foot slice perpendicular across the floor from that area as well. Pretty clean slice. Almost got one of the front tubes as well. Maravia's are super tough and it just filleted that baby right open. No pics.



Photo of the sliced Maravia here.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

This is not new information. Several reports of it last year (2019), at least locally in Idaho.


----------



## Lipripper60 (Jul 1, 2018)

New info or not, it’s great beta to have. Thanks.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

We launched 2 days after all the boats where getting torn up on the Main last year and floated with the rangers as they went to check out the problem but never heard anything about issues like that on the MFS last year.


----------



## Lipripper60 (Jul 1, 2018)

I went past Mallard during that time and that one did look like maybe it was a rock. We saw it but because of info like jamesg and Carvedog offered here avoided any issues. The cuts on these boats on the MF sure leads me to suspect metal. At any rate, it’s great to know and my 30th launch will make sure I’m center river when I float down from Velvet. Thanks gents.


----------

